# Defra looks into gassing badgers again



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cyanide gassing badgers was stopped in 1981 because it was considered Inhumane

DEFRA looks again at gassing setts to fight TB - 5/23/2013 - Farmers Weekly


----------

